# Question about pricing your work.



## dfowler13 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello, everyone. Can anyone here shed some light on how would I go about pricing my work fairly so that I could actually sell some of my work? I'm mostly thinking about pepper mills. I am using the deluxe set from CSUSA. I have the set of pepper and salt grinders in 10" length. Thank you in advance. :)


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 2, 2019)

@TimR


----------



## DKMD (Aug 2, 2019)

I’ve used $10 an inch as a rough pricing guide for mills and bowls. Obviously, pricier wood may add a premium and more pedestrian stuff might be a little cheaper. That formula works well for me for most things, but it gets a little wonky with really small or really large stuff.

There are big geographic differences in pricing from what I’ve seen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 3, 2019)

I never thought of it as a $/in but looking at most of my sales on Etsy that’s about what they worked out to using @DKMD Davids calc.
Pieces with more time and/or money in them obviously you would like to get more, but you’re also at mercy of market forces. A mill you’re able to get $70 on Etsy or Facebook marketplace is competing against a lot of other folks doing similar sales. Whereas being set up at a nice craft fair attracting tourists especially, you might find that $70 mill easily fetches closer to $90 or more.
I have a lot of pieces that I have so much time invested, I’ll either keep or give to friends or family.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 3, 2019)

It's a tough row to hoe IMO. The larger the audience the better. The richer the crowd the better. The more they've had to drink the better. There are also so many part timers like myself that only want costs back it's tough to compete. Notice how quickly production tuners move into instruction, selling tools and marketing other stuff. Just my thoughts from where I'm sitting in the bleachers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 3, 2019)

Everybody has their strategy...
Take some time and go to some of the area fairs, flea markets, etc to see what people get for their work and adjust from there. Around your area there should be lots of venues— there’s a huge flea market up Eldridge north of I10. ( was near where my kids lived)
You”ll see lots that are cheaply priced and then some that aren’t—- usually a reason for that once you look at it. Unfortunately some folks price their work way too cheaply.
If you do start selling, the $10 per inch is a good start. You’ll have folks that just pick it up and pay and others that haggle (I like them—makes it fun).
If you find me at market days or other, I won’t be cheap— if people want it, they’ll pay.
Another tip— get yourself set up on Square or equivalent —- plastic spends easier than cash.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 3, 2019)

I think you have a good seat David. Right on.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 3, 2019)

You have gotten good advice from some good people. I would have to ask @DKMD what "more pedestrian stuff" is. David Hill is pretty well spot on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> I would have to ask @DKMD what "more pedestrian stuff" is.



Plain Jane wood with no figure or embellishments.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh @DKMD , thanks for the definition, I thought similar.


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 4, 2019)

Pricing is probably hardest part I have had with selling pieces. I only done fairs and seems to just depend on day and weather. Slightly cloudy and possible rain days seems like only locals mostly at fairs and pockets tight. Sunny days lots of out of towners with fatter wallets. I have had a table for sale in same town. First time slow day everyone said over priced. Second time Sunny day sold within first hour and they said it was a steal at the exact same price. It all depends where people coming from. I just figure a price that covers my cost and makes me a percentage I am comfortable with and try to stay at that price point. Wine festivals in affluent areas with sunny days have been best money makes for me. Like @Graybeard said, depends on drinking levels too.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Everybody has their strategy...
> .
> Another tip— *get yourself set up on Square or equivalent *—- plastic spends easier than cash.



David, can you provide a link, or other hidden info that they don't provide. I think I'm gonna need it at SWAT.. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 4, 2019)

You can also do PayPal Jerry - but I don't know how their rates compare. 

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/credit-card-reader

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> You can also do PayPal Jerry - but I don't know how their rates compare.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/credit-card-reader


Well, heck, I have PP, so I'll have to take a look. When ever I sell something through PP, I always forget about the transaction fee they charge.. That's not so bad as whatever I'm selling is actually helping me clean up around here, but when I offer something for postage only, I lose a little because of that fee they charge. Oh, well. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 4, 2019)

I found this video very helpful (for the future mind you) 



 I like this guy's videos too, very informative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Well, heck, I have PP, so I'll have to take a look. When ever I sell something through PP, I always forget about the transaction fee they charge.. That's not so bad as whatever I'm selling is actually helping me clean up around here, but when I offer something for postage only, I lose a little because of that fee they charge. Oh, well. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)




We have one, I don't deal with it, have never used it personally, but when the office gal got it, took her next to no time to set it up. 

Have to download the PayPal App to your phone, plug the reader in, log into your Paypal account, and you're up and running I think.


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 4, 2019)

When and where you're comfortable with it, PayPal has a "send to friend" feature with no fees. 

I've used that when buying from you all on this site so you don't incur the fee. 

As always though, know who you're dealing with or accept the risk.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 4, 2019)

Look up in Apps, “Square Point of Sale”. 
Been a lot of years since I used mine. Back then, pre-Apple 7 or so, you had a place to plug in their little swipe dongle. Hopefully they can be sent with the micro-usb or whatever used in current Android phones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 4, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> When and where you're comfortable with it, PayPal has a "send to friend" feature with no fees.
> 
> I've used that when buying from you all on this site so you don't incur the fee.
> 
> As always though, know who you're dealing with or accept the risk.



Sorry not good advice in my opinion. F&F is just that a free transaction for your close friends and family. Paypal is being nice and giving you their service. lots of abuse here so they are cracking down on miss use. 120 day suspension is the penalty to start. permanent suspension is on their list also

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 4, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> David, can you provide a link, or other hidden info that they don't provide. I think I'm gonna need it at SWAT.. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)



It’s an App— use it on my phone.
Very convenient.
They’re quick and the fee is cheaper than pp


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 7, 2019)

Square home page - LINK

Square has both a swipe-card reader and a chip/tap reader, I don't know if PayPal Here has the chip reader unit. It works very well, links to your phone by Bluetooth (where the swipe reader plugs in to the audio jack on my Android phone). Using the chip gives you (the merchant) better protection against fraudulent cards.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Pay pal reader does chip or strip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 7, 2019)

I just ordered the Pay Pal Here reader. Will do both like Rocky states. Now, just need to figure out how to price raw stock............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 7, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry not good advice in my opinion. F&F is just that a free transaction for your close friends and family. Paypal is being nice and giving you their service. lots of abuse here so they are cracking down on miss use. 120 day suspension is the penalty to start. permanent suspension is on their list also



Mike, I consider many long timers here like yourself to be a worthy 'friend', but this just means I trust you. This maybe strecthing PP's gray rules a little, but I wouldn't say this means PayPal is giving you their service. Sender paying F&F with a credit card are charged their standard CC processing fee, but direct transfers are free because it's insignificant (aka service is cheap compared to acquiring new customers). Maybe I'm missing something here, but how is PayPal getting frauded when they assume no risk since the sender is not allowed to dispute a F&F transfers?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Mike, I consider many long timers here like yourself to be a worthy 'friend', but this just means I trust you. This maybe strecthing PP's gray rules a little, but I wouldn't say this means PayPal is giving you their service. Sender paying F&F with a credit card are charged their standard CC processing fee, but direct transfers are free because it's insignificant (aka service is cheap compared to acquiring new customers). Maybe I'm missing something here, but how is PayPal getting frauded when they assume no risk since the sender is not allowed to dispute a F&F transfers?


Card cost goes to bank not paypal. When i pay grandkids or i should say the sucker... errr ahh  Kathie pays them, it costs no money. Thus paypal provides probably most secure money transfer site , services in world for no money.
I like to preach do not do it. The scammers will always want F&F, offer to pay fee. 
And you signed a contract with them when you signed up. Do you lie to your bank or on your mortgage app. Nah i did not think so. I figure cost into price and any valid seller does. Too many F&F and you get 120 days suspension. My take on subject.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

